# Cebuano: d an kmuzta nmo dha n ara man cla c janice og akong igagaw pag byernes



## stranger96

Please translate TAGALOG into English

1).d an kmuzta nmo dha n ara man      cla c janice og akong igagaw pag byernes


----------



## Cracker Jack

This is not Tagalog but Cebuano.


----------



## niernier

stranger96 said:


> Please translate TAGALOG into English
> 
> 1).d an kmuzta nmo dha n ara man      cla c janice og akong igagaw pag byernes




Hello stranger96,

This is Cebuano so I will translate this first to Tagalog/Filipino(our national language) and then to English so everyone can understand. Your threads 1-4 are all in Cebuano and I will do just the same. I personally think these have to be merged again into one thread because they all talk about the same topic and thus form one context.

kamusta na kayo diyan
How is everybody there
pumunta sina janice at saka yung pinsan ko diyan noong biyernes
Janice and my cousin went there (to your place) last Friday.


----------



## stranger96

thanx  			  				 					 					niernier  for reply


----------

